# Game 73, Bobcats at Bucks



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (35-37) vs. Charlotte Bobcats (17-56).
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Monday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-gq9c6v7-200817451.html


----------

